# Boat Racing Downtown Cincy 6-19 & 20



## billm_usa1 (Jun 16, 2004)

FYI: The river will be closed in downtown Cincinnati 6/19 and 6/20 for Boat races.
Hydroplanes & Offshore V bottoms & Catamarans.


http://www.roostertails.net/default_files/GetImageArea.jpg


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Even with the rising river levels?? I've watched these before, and with all that stuff floating in the water............ I don't know. Thanks for the heads up !! And welcome to the site !!! CATKING


----------



## billm_usa1 (Jun 16, 2004)

Even with all the trash in the River the Boats are still committed to be there. Pits on on the Kentucky Side of the River. 

May be 2 days of exciting submarine races.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They are braver than I'll ever be  I saw on the local Cincinnati news that they have issued a small craft warning about all the trees/stumps/tires/logs/ that are floating down stream. Good Luck Guys. CATKING


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There was big stuff on the water Monday...telephone poles, stumps, etc. Water level is still over 35'......good luck !


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That sounds a little dangerous, there is no way they'll let this go down with all that stuff out there.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Last year the river was at 40 foot and they still raced, couple of boats broke props and I know of a couple that lost outdrives hitting the floating tires with rims attached, seems these guys race on about anything.

Some guys went diving for the props, major bucks because there blueprinted and balanced.

Doc


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! might don the scuba gear  If I could swim


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 33' today, when it's dropping there isn't so much stuff afloat.....


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> when it's dropping there isn't so much stuff afloat.....


 bathroom secrets, gotta love em'. 

bill


----------

